# Dry time before Rain



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Depends on what you are using and it will (should) tell you on the can:yes:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i think it like 4hrs till expected rain but that will depend on temp and especially humidity,if theres a good chance of rain i won't paint...been down that road before


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Depends on what you are using and it will (should) tell you on the can:yes:


Going to be using Aura. I've painted some tests with Benjamin Moore Sample cans, they do not say a dry time on them, however, I found that they were fully dry to the touch very quickly, 20-30 minutes. 

I checked on a can of Regal (it is interior) that I have. It says;

Dries to touch in 1 Hours
Re-coat in 2 hours

Washable in 2 weeks.

???

If it isn't washable for 2 weeks, at what point is it rain safe? Dries to touch time, re-coat time or washable time?

Maybe the real cans for Aura will have some better guidelines on them. Without knowing any better, when it is fully dry to touch and I don't get any smudges or get any paint on my hand when rubbing a painted area firmly, I would assume it is safe to get wet... But if the can of Regal says not washable until 2 weeks, then I think my assumption is incorrect.

Thanks

Jamie

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Washable means actually rubbing it.I would wait at least 4 hours for the Aura to completly dry.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Aura will dry in about an hour - it actually could dry much quicker depending on temperature and humidity. There is actually an extender made for it because in many instances it dries too fast. With that being said, I would strongly advise you not to paint with anything if rain is expected within a few hours. My preference is to let paint dry overnight - even Aura - before any rain is expected. If you were really in a jam, depending on weather, humidity, how thick it is applied, etc... you could probably get away with about about 4 hours after applying.. It is so costly to paint the house between materials and labor, don't take a chance and rush it - wait untill you get a couple of days of nice weather. 

Good luck!


----------

